# [OT] A Natale e siamo tutti più buoni - Anche Telecom

## -YoShi-

E' si siamo proprio alla frutta se telecom deve regalare qualcosa  :Very Happy: 

Oppure è veramente che a Natale ci si inbuonisce

Leggete qua:

http://www.hwinit.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=224

A quanto pare da gennaio tutte le ADSL telecom a 256k verranno automaticamente aggiornate a

640k in Dl e 256k in Up senza aumenti di prezzo...

...ancora non ci credo!

----------

## Samos87

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Non ci credo... Non può essere vero  :Shocked: 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Voglio prima vedere schizzare il mio modem a 640   :Shocked: 

----------

## RockSteady

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## paman

no! non ci credo! è una bufula! ora mando una mail a Paolo Attivissimo chiedendo di indagare a fondo...  :Cool: 

--

saluti a tutto il forum

----------

## Diggs

Uno che conosco in germania ha una 35 mb di banda a casa...   :Crying or Very sad: 

/me tapino   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## flocchini

Potrebbe essere tranquillamente una bufala... Oppure la prima risposta seria di telecozz a fastweb (visot che nel link si parla pure di VoIP). Tuttavia con i doppini che si ritrovano in alcune zone dubito che sara' possibile, si attaccheranno a frasi del tipo "e' gratis, non garantiamo l'aumento a tutti" gia' me li vedo  :Laughing: 

E poi i problemi di quando telefoni con la banda quasi satura (chiedere alle DSL fastweb in merito) e ti sembra di parlare con Marte... Insomma, sicuramente e' una buona notizia, ma aspettate a gioire  :Wink: 

----------

## Jecko_Hee

Per gli Svizzeri all'ascolto, pure Bluewin da gennaio/febbraio raddoppierà le velocità senza cambiare i prezzi.     :Cool: 

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> Per gli Svizzeri all'ascolto, pure Bluewin da gennaio/febbraio raddoppierà le velocità senza cambiare i prezzi.    

 

Ma dimenticavo di dire che l'offerta più strepitosa la fa Cablecom che offre una connessione via cavo a 2M per 75 fr/mese modem incluso.  

/me triste di aver fatto 2 mesi fa un contratto  per 1 anno con Bluewin

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

>  *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   Per gli Svizzeri all'ascolto, pure Bluewin da gennaio/febbraio raddoppierà le velocità senza cambiare i prezzi.     
> 
> Ma dimenticavo di dire che l'offerta più strepitosa la fa Cablecom che offre una connessione via cavo a 2M per 75 fr/mese modem incluso.  
> 
> /me triste di aver fatto 2 mesi fa un contratto  per 1 anno con Bluewin

 

Non dirlo a me che ho cambiato da cablecom a adsl   :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *paman wrote:*   

> no! non ci credo! è una bufula! ora mando una mail a Paolo Attivissimo chiedendo di indagare a fondo... 
> 
> --
> 
> saluti a tutto il forum

 

A quanto pare non é una bufala, anche se non ci sono date certe... 

Da la Repubblica

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> «La prima, che partirà già a gennaio, febbraio al massimo, riguarda i milioni di utenti Internet. Alzeremo, infatti, e senza alcun aggravio sulle tariffe, le prestazione dei collegamenti Adsl. In pratica, oggi si può scaricare a 256 K, non appena sarà varata la riforma, e è questione di settimane, la velocità con cui si potrà girare su Internet sarà di 640 K, più del doppio cioè di quella attuale. E le comunicazioni in uscita, che oggi avvengono a 128 K, passeranno a 256 K. Insomma, una rivoluzione. Di fatto la banda larga diventa veramente larga».
> 
> Questo vale per tutti gli utenti.
> ...

 

Sono le parole dell'responsabile delle rete fissa Telecom Italia.

Faccio notare che "questione di settimane" non é una data...

/me comunque felice della sua connessione a 300.

----------

## Sparker

Occhio il "questione di settimane" della Telecom e' attorno alle 300 settimane  :Smile: 

Non ci credo, non puo' essere vero! (ma spero di si:))

----------

## MyZelF

Saranno felici tutti i sottoscrittori di abbonamenti a 640Kbps, se la notizia si rivelerà fondata...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ^Spider^

....si infatti io sono uno di quelli.....  :Evil or Very Mad: 

(ancora per poco spero!)

----------

## shev

Io finchè non vedo il grafico della rete spararmi cifre raddoppiate non commento, nemeno se mi mandate link "ufficiali"...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## micron

Beati voi.... 

io invece sono un grandioso utente tiscali che alcune volte non riesce a connettersi, altre ha il server dns down (il problema minore) e che per un po' di mesi ha avuto la banda limitata a 15 kb/s  :Evil or Very Mad: 

... e che bello sapere di non poter cambiare provider per un anno ancora!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

/me prende a testate la parete

----------

## etilico

Maledizione!!! è un ingiustizia nei confronti di chi ha come me la 640 e ha pagato per 640!!! se lo fanno mi incazzo se non mi mettono la 1200  :Smile:  ...

ciao

----------

## stefanonafets

Bè, intanto a Fizzonasco (frazione di Pieve Emanuele, dove io vivo, MI) stanno stendendo la fibra...

A quanto pare a Gennaio passerò a 10Mbps...

(mi sa che cmq se farò, farò un abbonamento busines, in modo da avere l'ip pubblico....)

----------

## micron

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Bè, intanto a Fizzonasco (frazione di Pieve Emanuele, dove io vivo, MI) stanno stendendo la fibra...
> 
> A quanto pare a Gennaio passerò a 10Mbps...
> 
> (mi sa che cmq se farò, farò un abbonamento busines, in modo da avere l'ip pubblico....)

 

Beato te che sei raggiunto dalla fibra!

Io invece incrocio le dita perchè girano voci che a Marzo dovrebbe arrivare Fastweb a Bergamo  :Shocked: 

La notizia ovviamente non è ufficiosa, ma non si sa mai... d'altra parte la città è stata cablata un bel po' di anni fa, ma fin'ora non si è visto nessun provider per il pubblico...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Piano, piano, ho detto "Forse", no???

Personalmente credo che arriveranno, ma non è mai detto, inquanto stanno sì stendendo della fibra, ma fastweb nn dice niente a riguardo...

----------

## d3vah

 *etilico wrote:*   

> Maledizione!!! è un ingiustizia nei confronti di chi ha come me la 640 e ha pagato per 640!!! se lo fanno mi incazzo se non mi mettono la 1200  ...
> 
> ciao

 

A sto punto allora per non fare arrabiare me dovebbero mettermi una 2mbit dato che ho la 1,2   :Laughing: 

----------

## -YoShi-

 *etilico wrote:*   

> Maledizione!!! è un ingiustizia nei confronti di chi ha come me la 640 e ha pagato per 640!!! se lo fanno mi incazzo se non mi mettono la 1200  ...
> 
> ciao

 

Bhe credo che ho ti daranno una maggiore banda min. garantita, ho ti faranno pagare come gli altri (ex-256) -> che secondo me è la cosa più giusta...  :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## RedNeckCracker

Io non posso assolutamente lamentarmi, un anno fa feci un abbonamento fibra 10mbit con ip pubblico ad un prezzo stracciatissimo ( 59 eurini al mese).

L'unica lacuna è che si sono accorti che era veramente un costo irrisorio e hanno smesso di fare abbonamenti consumer e, in più, solo nella cara Emilia Romagna è possibile avere tale connessione.

Per chi fosse interessato: www.acantho.it

p.s.

offrono anche un taglio da 25mbit   :Wink: 

----------

## emix

Qui in sicilia le fibre ottiche le vediamo solo sugli alberi di natale  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shev

Per coloro che si chiedevano cosa sarebbe accaduto a chi già aveva i 640 kbps o 1,2 Mbps, questo breve articolo di punto-informatico forse darà qualche risposta.

----------

## micron

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Per coloro che si chiedevano cosa sarebbe accaduto a chi già aveva i 640 kbps o 1,2 Mbps, questo breve articolo di punto-informatico forse darà qualche risposta.

 

Yarghhh.... perchè non ho telecom!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Spero che anche gli altri provider adeguino l'offerta!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *micron wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   Per coloro che si chiedevano cosa sarebbe accaduto a chi già aveva i 640 kbps o 1,2 Mbps, questo breve articolo di punto-informatico forse darà qualche risposta. 
> 
> Yarghhh.... perchè non ho telecom!! 
> 
> Spero che anche gli altri provider adeguino l'offerta!!

 

Penso che accadra se non vogliono trovarsi una migrazione...

----------

## shev

 *micron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yarghhh.... perchè non ho telecom!! 
> 
> Spero che anche gli altri provider adeguino l'offerta!!

 

Certo che la adegueranno. Il raddoppio vale anche per la concorrenza che si basa sull'infrastruttura telecom, che quindi potrà replicare l'offerta. Su linuxhelp.it trovi un altro articoletto che ne parla.

----------

## micron

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Certo che la adegueranno. Il raddoppio vale anche per la concorrenza che si basa sull'infrastruttura telecom, che quindi potrà replicare l'offerta. Su linuxhelp.it trovi un altro articoletto che ne parla.

 

good, era inevitabile!  :Cool: 

corro a leggere l'articolo!

----------

## MyZelF

Maggiori info qui:

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=46342

----------

## daniele_dll

 *emi wrote:*   

> Qui in sicilia le fibre ottiche le vediamo solo sugli alberi di natale 

 

concordo :stordita:

----------

## neon

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

>  *emi wrote:*   Qui in sicilia le fibre ottiche le vediamo solo sugli alberi di natale  
> 
> concordo :stordita:

 

Beh citiesonline ci aveva provato più di 4 anni fa a cablare tutta la sicilia... gli hanno dato fuoco alle canalette... poi non ho più seguito la vicenda

----------

## mrfree

Bhe visto il comunicato stampa:

http://www.telecomitalia.it/cgi-bin/tiportal/TIPortal/ep/preContentView.do?channelId=-9295&contentId=536894000&tabId=2&programId=10195&pageTypeId=9414&pc=stampa&contentTypeId=2&programPage=%2fep%2fprogram%2fstampaCommunicati.jsp

Spero di svegliarmi il 19 Gennaio 2004 ed avere una bella 640/256 senza aumenti di canone e co.

Anche se... nessuno ti regala niente   :Wink: 

Stiamo a vedere.

----------

## flocchini

Annunciano pomposamente di essere all'avanguardia rispetto alla concorrenza europea quando in casa nostra c'e' gia' chi gli da' la birra sfruttando una tecnologia che loro stessi  hanno praticamente "scartato" qualche anno fa... Lodevole l'iniziativa, ma il comunicato mi ha fatto un po' ridere per i toni  :Wink: 

(E' solo il commento delle 4.30, lungi da me voler scatenare un flame o robe simili  :Smile:   )

----------

## Sparker

Probabilmente bloccheranno tutto per abuso di posizione dominante.

A quanto pare, per gli utenti ci sono solo vantaggi, ma per gli altri rivenditori aumentano paurosamente i costi.

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> Probabilmente bloccheranno tutto per abuso di posizione dominante. 
> 
> A quanto pare, per gli utenti ci sono solo vantaggi, ma per gli altri rivenditori aumentano paurosamente i costi.

 

Come al solito...

Bè, intanto che gli operai scavano, spero che anche tiscali (mio attuale provider) si adegui...

/me sempre più stupito, quando uno ogni tanto se ne esce con una bella idea, è lo stato che lo blocca...   :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

[quote="stefanonafets"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /me sempre più stupito, quando uno ogni tanto se ne esce con una bella idea, è lo stato che lo blocca...  

 

Anche il VisualBasic  é stato "una buona idea". Peccato che mentre M$ poteva sviluppare il suo prodotto mentre sviluppava il sistema operativo gli altri (Borland) dovevano aspettare che il suddetto sistema operativo fosse disponibile.

Telecom si trova in una posizione analoga, per lei fornire i servizi al cliente casalingo e al provider é la stessa cosa, il provider invece deve aspettare che Telecom gli renda disponibili le cose per attrezzarsi.

Va da se che in queste condizioni non é possibile che il Provider faccia una seria concorrenza a Telecom e il principio cardine del libero mercato (+concorrenza=+ offerte=consumatori contenti) va a ramengo.

...almeno così l'ho capita io (da profano di economia).

----------

## daniele_dll

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche il VisualBasic  é stato "una buona idea". Peccato che mentre M$ poteva sviluppare il suo prodotto mentre sviluppava il sistema operativo gli altri (Borland) dovevano aspettare che il suddetto sistema operativo fosse disponibile.
> 
> 

 

non diciamo zozzerie... :stordita: il vb dov'è che lo vedi come buona idea? :stordita:

----------

## randomaze

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Anche il VisualBasic  é stato "una buona idea". Peccato che mentre M$ poteva sviluppare il suo prodotto mentre sviluppava il sistema operativo gli altri (Borland) dovevano aspettare che il suddetto sistema operativo fosse disponibile.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Non a caso era virgolettato... per chi ai tempi sviluppava con SDK di windows la possibilità di trascinare un bottone e avere il codice generato (sia pure in codice monnezza) era "una buona idea".

Serviva un sistema per far programmare facilmente applicazioni con bottoni e finestre per i 32 bit e M$ ha fatto VisualBasic (quasi) presentato in contemporanea con 95 mentre Borland ha fatto Delphi presentato un paio di anni dopo l'uscita del virus.

Ma la colpa non é stata di Borland. 

[e cmq. stiamo scivolando OT nell'OT e io odio il VB dal profondo]

----------

## daniele_dll

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> [e cmq. stiamo scivolando OT nell'OT e io odio il VB dal profondo]

 

sbav...siamo in due...

LOL io xo so figo...sul mio forum ho ... categoria OT...sezione OT...e topic ot del mese dentro il forum ot! MUAHAHAHAHAAAH ... vabbe ok...

cmq...se dobbiamo dire la verità...qui in sicilia...l'ottico arriverà...quando al nord...trasmetteranno i dati tramite un nuova linea a 10tbit e avranno il teletrasporto!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sparker

Ok, è arrivato il 19 gennaio e quì da me l'adsl và ancora a 256.

Qualcuno sta usufruendo di questo upgrade?

----------

## ^Spider^

....ancora non se ne sa nulla....

----------

## Sparker

Pare che sia stato rinviato tutto a marzo e che:

1- gli utenti adsl 256/128 diventeranno 640/256

2- gli utenti 640/128 diventeranno 640/256 e pagheranno come i vecchi 256.

----------

## shev

Fonti telecom (187) confermano l'upgrade dal 19 gennaio, ma sottolineano che sarà "graduale", quindi gli utenti verranno raggiunti dalla nuova politica telecom un po' per volta. Se qualcuno è fortunato già in questi giorni potrebbe vedersi raddoppiata la banda, se è sfortunato... mi spiace per lui   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Sigh mi hanno appena detto (fonte sms   :Cool:  ) che entro oggi adegueranno tutte le tariffe, cioè portando il prezzo della 640 a quello della 256, mentre per l'update della banda bisognerà aspettare marzo.

La mia fonte è "quasi" attendibile, ma sarò felice di essere smentito  :Smile: 

Byez

----------

## alexerre

interessante...molto  :Razz: 

Cmq qui rimango a 256...Però se la raddoppiano a gratis...bhe è una cosa simpatica....

----------

## Cerberos86

Come al solito mi accorgo sempre in ritardo delle novit`a...forse perch`e nei vari emerge Vedo ancora 25/26 k e non i sperati 64.... Aspetto fiducioso...

----------

## alexerre

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Come al solito mi accorgo sempre in ritardo delle novit`a...forse perch`e nei vari emerge Vedo ancora 25/26 k e non i sperati 64.... Aspetto fiducioso...

 

Non dovrebbero essere 80k?

----------

## -YoShi-

 *alexerre wrote:*   

>  *Cerberos86 wrote:*   Come al solito mi accorgo sempre in ritardo delle novit`a...forse perch`e nei vari emerge Vedo ancora 25/26 k e non i sperati 64.... Aspetto fiducioso... 
> 
> Non dovrebbero essere 80k?

 

Si 640 / 8 = 80 k  :Smile: 

----------

## neon

 *alexerre wrote:*   

>  *Cerberos86 wrote:*   Come al solito mi accorgo sempre in ritardo delle novit`a...forse perch`e nei vari emerge Vedo ancora 25/26 k e non i sperati 64.... Aspetto fiducioso... 
> 
> Non dovrebbero essere 80k?

 

e cmq la 256 va a ~30k

----------

## paman

su it.tlc.telefonia.adsl c'è qualche fortunato. Per quel che mi riguarda facendo un test mi sono stati rilevati 165 kb.

Vedremo che succederà a Marzo.

----------

## Cerberos86

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

>  *alexerre wrote:*    *Cerberos86 wrote:*   Come al solito mi accorgo sempre in ritardo delle novit`a...forse perch`e nei vari emerge Vedo ancora 25/26 k e non i sperati 64.... Aspetto fiducioso... 
> 
> Non dovrebbero essere 80k? 
> 
> Si 640 / 8 = 80 k 

 

Hai ragione...sorry  :Embarassed: 

Comunque fino ad adesso su gentoo.oregonstate.edu + di 27 non ho visto...Aspetto gli 80 allora!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Io ho telefonato a Telecom(187) oggi pomeriggio verso le 14 e mi hanno detto che la cosa è posticipata al 01 marzo!!

Che si mettano daccordo gli operatori sulle balle da inventare..

----------

## Cerberos86

Prova a kiamare ancora... Ti giuro, c'`e da divertirsi un casino con gli operatori....

Pensa che io c ho parlato per una settimana intera prima di far andare l'adsl un anno fa...

E poi sono sempre cos`i gentili con le musichette e le promozioni   :Laughing:  !!!

Intanto aspettiamo...

----------

## alexerre

 :Evil or Very Mad:  io odio il custemer care della telecom

----------

## bubble27

Ancora niente, ma credo ci sia la sicurezza che questo aumento di banda ci sarà....

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=46649  :Laughing:  speriamo al + presto....

purtroppo dalle voci che girano si dice che a marzo vedremo la nosta banda alzarsi.... cmq meglio tardi che mai........ bye ^_^

----------

## neon

Mah... Sicuramente se la cosa avesse date precise ci avrebbero massacrato di pubblicità. Già mi immagino Vieri che rimorchia dicendo: "Ma lo sapevi che con prozilla mi splitto la banda in 10 parti e faccio un download del kernel 2.6 dal mirror italiano andando a 80k?" o più credibilmente: "uh, sto vedendo un film dal sito di alice, uh"

Cmq a Marzo faccio il compleanno, chissà che una volta tanto la telecom non mi faccia un regalo con tutti i soldi che si pappa.

/me estremamente diffidente nei confonti di telecom

----------

## MyZelF

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> "uh, sto vedendo un film dal sito di alice, uh"
> 
> 

 

Spettacolare... me lo immagino già...   :Laughing: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Altro che Marzo, ADESSO!!!! TELECOM DO IT NOW !!!!!

Ancora non ci credo, pensavo che il sonno/frebbre avessero preso il sopravvento quando, nello scaricare i 4 mb dei driver ati mi son visto un 86 ! ! !

Ancora non ci credo, sto ancora facendo dei test, ma FUNGE MHUAHAHHAHAHAHHA!!!

Fichissimo scaricare a 80 !!!  

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## bubble27

Grazie ad un mio amico (cointreau   :Wink:  )  posto qui di seguito il link per maggiori informazioni riguardanti la famigerata notizia della Telecom..... non vi anticipo nulla leggete !

http://www.wholesale-telecomitalia.it/Wholesale/Home%20News/upgradeADSL_2.PDF

 *-Yoshi- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Altro che Marzo, ADESSO!!!! TELECOM DO IT NOW !!!!! 
> 
> Ancora non ci credo, pensavo che il sonno/frebbre avessero preso il sopravvento quando, nello scaricare i 4 mb dei driver ati mi son visto un 86 ! ! ! 
> ...

 

non so come tu faccia già ad avere l'alzamento di banda cmq meglio per te   :Wink:  ......

se posso farti alcune domande (puoi non rispondere !!) tipo.... di dove 6 ?

e che tipo di canone hai ? il 256/128 o 640/256 ??

ciaoooo

----------

## -YoShi-

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se posso farti alcune domande (puoi non rispondere !!) tipo.... di dove 6 ?
> 
> e che tipo di canone hai ? il 256/128 o 640/256 ??
> ...

 

Beh come leggi nella Location, abito a Besana Brianza, paese di 30k forse cristiani tra Monza/Lecco. 

Se prendi la cartina della Lombardia, è un puntolino piccolo, ma piccolo a nord - nord-est di Milano (40/50 km in linea d'aria). 

Ho, avevo una 256/128 arrivata più o meno un anno fa, e non ho ancora idea di come mai si sia già alzata la banda, cmq comunque sta di fatto che prima scaricavo a 35 max, adesso arrivo a 86/90 sui server veloci  :Smile:  (e in orari di poco traffico -> dopo la 1 di notte).

Purtroppo non ho ancora avuto il tempo di indagare (vicini/parenti) se abbiano avuto anche loro l'innalzamento, ma credo di si, sennò sono l'unico "miracolato" d'italia  :Laughing: 

P.S. Non ho ancora avuto tempo anche di testare la banda in upload, 

però prima con DC++ (sono con winzoz per problemi Hware sulla mia box :ops: non picchiatemi  :Smile: )  ho visto un 16, lo so che non vuol dire niente dato che 128/8= 16, però prima al max uppavo a 12 proprio ad andare bene... 

Ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh come leggi nella Location, abito a Besana Brianza, paese di 30k forse cristiani tra Monza/Lecco. 
> 
> Se prendi la cartina della Lombardia, è un puntolino piccolo, ma piccolo a nord - nord-est di Milano (40/50 km in linea d'aria). 
> ...

 

Cioé mi devo mangiare le mani per essere con libero ADSL?

----------

## MyZelF

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cioé mi devo mangiare le mani per essere con libero ADSL?

 

In che senso? Non credo che i concorrenti staranno a guardare...

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Cioé mi devo mangiare le mani per essere con libero ADSL? 
> 
> In che senso? Non credo che i concorrenti staranno a guardare...

 

Sui concorrenti é sicuro che non sará prima di marzo (il 19 o giú di li) perché prima di adattare la rete devono aspettare che telecom upgradi anche loro

Le mani me le mangerei perché io sono vicino a -YoShi-, se la zona é "sperimentale" ne avrei beneficiato anche io  :Wink: 

----------

## neon

ehm... non avevo ancora notato, mi hanno upgradato la linea solo in upload: ho una 256/256  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  da non so quanto tempo

Hanno avuto anche altri questo semi upgrade?

----------

## gaffiere

a me è arrivata la mail di tin.it dicendomi che l'upgrade comincerà dall'11 marzo.

e hanno aggiornato pure le loro offerte sul sito (date un'occhiata al popup)

comincia ora il conto alla rovescia!   :Very Happy: 

see ya

----------

## bubble27

Sembra che Telecom abbia contagiato un pò tutti......leggete 

qua

così siamo tutti più felici e contenti ed i provider più intasati   :Wink:  !!!!

----------

## greg_g

Ragazzi, da qualche giorno la mia ADSL Libero 640 scarica da server veloci ad un rate costante di 145KByte/s, sono qui davanti all'output di wget con la mascella cadente...

1.1 megabit, ancora non ci credo...

----------

## tocas

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> ehm... non avevo ancora notato, mi hanno upgradato la linea solo in upload: ho una 256/256    da non so quanto tempo
> 
> Hanno avuto anche altri questo semi upgrade?

 

Si anche io. Non so da quanto giorni ma ho fatto alcuni test e adesso vado leggermente più veloce in up.

----------

## Cerberos86

Il 15 marzo è arrivato ma... La mia 256 è ancora lì !!!

Gli emerge restano stabili sui 31-32 k....

Qualcuno ha già ottenuto l'upgrade?

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Il 15 marzo è arrivato ma... La mia 256 è ancora lì !!!
> 
> Gli emerge restano stabili sui 31-32 k....
> 
> Qualcuno ha già ottenuto l'upgrade?

 

Si,io.. 

Ma gli emerge mi restano comunque sui 31-32 k...  :Confused: 

----------

## iDarbert

Secondo voi aumenteranno tutti come Telecom e Libero allora?

----------

## knefas

bah.... io emergo a 80k...  :Razz:  (e Telecom oggi mi ha telefonato per dirmi che la mia raccomandata di reclamo era stata accolta e potevo disdire il contratto quando volevo!)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Questo è uno stralcio della mail che mi è arrivata il 9-3

 *Quote:*   

> MC-LINK RADDOPPIA LA BANDA DEL SUO ABBONAMENTO ADSL
> 
> Gentile Cliente,
> 
> MC-link è lieta di informarla che, a seguito dell'evoluzione dei
> ...

 

aspetto e spero   :Razz:  sbav...

----------

## hardskinone

visto che hanno ripescato il 3d:

La Infostrada mi ha raddoppiato la banda proprio ieri.

----------

## Sparker

Qui ancora niente   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Sasdo

qui (medicina, Bologna) hanno aumentato eccome ed ora emergo a 80K! nice!

solo che sembra che funzioni solo a me in quanto a una mia amica (che abita a 100m da casa mia) internet proprio non va!!

----------

## koma

ho parlato con un mio amico è uno ai livelli alti della gestione di Alice adsl. Non fate domande nn avrete nome nè cognome

cmq SI aumentano la cnnessione a tuti 640 gratuitamente grazie alla spinta del comune

e SI ci son un casino di macelli dovuti alle centraline che spesso non sono compatibili e vanno sistemate e ancora SI avolte i modem nn sono compatibili e vanno sostituiti (dovete comunicarlo voi)

----------

## doom.it

io sono stato upgradato.... però la banda effettiva pare essere di poco superiore i 400kbs e non 640 come promesso... beh non ci si lamenta

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> io sono stato upgradato.... però la banda effettiva pare essere di poco superiore i 400kbs e non 640 come promesso... beh non ci si lamenta

 

Io beneficio dell'aumento di banda da questa mattina, aumento "come da copione": da 256/128 a 640/256 kbps  :Very Happy: 

Una goduria! Abbiate pazienza e vedrete che ne godrete tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## iridium103

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io beneficio dell'aumento di banda da questa mattina, aumento "come da copione": da 256/128 a 640/256 kbps 
> 
> 

 

io gia' da due giorni ne benefici .. :Razz:  difatti sto scaricando al massimo, robba che a momenti il mio router smc .. esplode!  :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

telecom ha superato se stessa, e intanto posso sfottere il mio vicino di casa  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: ,  che ha ancora 256/256 (stranamente  :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: , certe volte mamma telecom è proprio strana!   :Very Happy:   )

----------

## PXL

qua in svizzera tutte le compagnie fanno questo aumento, e qua in ticino, per chi era gia abbonato (quindi non é un nuovo abbonato dal 23 febbraio), verrà aumentata la banda dai primi di aprile... molto bene... non vedo l'ora =)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *PXL wrote:*   

> qua in svizzera tutte le compagnie fanno questo aumento, e qua in ticino, per chi era gia abbonato (quindi non é un nuovo abbonato dal 23 febbraio), verrà aumentata la banda dai primi di aprile... molto bene... non vedo l'ora =)

 

Swisscom ha gia' fatto sono passato da 600 a 1200  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cerberos86

In God we trust ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## nomadsoul

fa tutto parte di un progetto europeo per vedere chi ce l'ha più lungo  :Razz: 

----------

## PXL

hai ragione fedeliallalinea, le 600/100 le hanno gia aumentate, ma sono le 300/50 che aumenteranno ad aprile...

----------

## Cerberos86

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> fa tutto parte di un progetto europeo per vedere chi ce l'ha più lungo 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Comunque anke il mio collegamento viaggia bene adesso!!!

Non sono i 640 efettivi ma è logico...

vedremo con i prossimi emerge..

----------

## bubble27

Finalmente è arrivato questo tanto atteso   :Laughing:  upgrade di banda !!!!

Però ho notato una cosa.....

Questo è quello che mi diceva il mio messagges prima del 15 Marzo 

```

Jan 22 16:18:35 Carlsberg modem_run[1986]: ADSL synchronization has been obtained

Jan 22 16:18:35 Carlsberg modem_run[1986]: ADSL line is up (1536 kbit/s down | 160 kbit/s up)

```

Dopo il 15 Marzo.....

```

Mar 18 09:26:17 Carlsberg modem_run[3806]: ADSL synchronization has been obtained

Mar 18 09:26:17 Carlsberg modem_run[3806]: ADSL line is up (800 kbit/s down | 320 kbit/s up)

```

comunque buon upgrade a tutti gentooaglia !!!!

----------

## PXL

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> Finalmente è arrivato questo tanto atteso   upgrade di banda !!!!
> 
> Però ho notato una cosa.....
> 
> Questo è quello che mi diceva il mio messagges prima del 15 Marzo 
> ...

 

ti hanno fatto un downgrade di banda???

----------

## bubble27

 *PXL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ti hanno fatto un downgrade di banda???
> 
> 

 

No......la mia è(ra) una semplicissima 256/128 !!!! 

Adesso come ho scritto prima ho avuto finalmente il tanto atteso alzamento di banda !!!

Lo sto testando   :Very Happy:  .... e sto notando che prima la lucetta USB lampeggiava molto frequentemente quando scaricavo al massimo, adesso quando sto scaricando al massimo la lucetta ha un'intermittenza di circa 5-6 secondi....... 

 :Mr. Green:  che figata...grazie telecom

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Anche a me è stata fatta l'upgrade di banda...  :Smile: 

Avendo ngi son passato da 300 kbps ad 800 kbps  :Smile: 

E stamani ho fatto partire :

```

emerge system

```

Una bellezza veder scaricare ad oltre 50 kB stabilmente con picchi frequenti fino a 100 KB

Ieri ho ordinato la 2 Mbps approfittando dell'offerta  :Very Happy:  (50% di sconto)

----------

## Danilo

Pensavo che noi di tele2 fossimo gli unici in italia che non avessero upgradato la banda e invece ieri ho telefonato x chiedere altre cose e mi hanno dato la buona notizia.  :Smile: 

Stamani downloadando da vari siti ho toccato (addirittura) i 70 in dwn.  :Razz: 

In up sto sempre a 128. 

Adesso dobbiamo cambiare qualcosa come MTU? Io ho sempre quelli dei parametri iniziali (1500). Qualcuno mi puo' dare un link (comprensibile) per sapere qualcosa in piu'?  :Embarassed: 

----------

